Ask HN: Scale of 1-10, how much did you trust Cloudflare before and after ban? - dfps
======
dfps
Just curious. Cloudflare published this a while ago:
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/why-we-terminated-daily-
stormer/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/why-we-terminated-daily-stormer/)

What is the temperature, though?

Scale of 1-10, how much did you trust them before the ban, and how much
currently?

------
matchmike1313
10 before the ban, 4 after the ban.

